
Starlite – Unknown material that withstands 10,000 Celsius - asadlionpk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starlite
======
bgdkbtv
Wow. With this material we could create satellites to orbit the sun and not
burn.

Also cool that it’s 90% organic material!

